# المنتدى منتدى البوكسات الأصلية والبرامج المحمية .:: Original Boxes ::. قسم بوكسات الأجهزة الصينية ( Chinese Phones Boxes ) قسم MRT - Mobile repair tool تحديثات :  Mrt dongle ver 1.98 is out !!!! Fixed redmi 4x,.. added Meilan A5 etc [ 2017/08/29 ]

## mohamed73

*MRT DONGLE VER 1.98 IS....*  ** Fixed Redmi 4X Micloud Remover ( Unlock Account )
* Added Meilan A5 Full Support
* Server Fixed
* Unknown bugs Fixed in Previous Version       
==++== DOWNLOAD LINK ==++== 
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]       Note : For Unlock Account Redmi 4x 
Use Testpoint      *  ** * Have a Nice Day !!!  * * *    Thank to aldi Phoncell
Dnt make thanks post if u like press thanks

----------

